

Introduction to Brainfuck - kunil
http://enginmercan.com/?p=40

======
kunil
My first submission to HN! This one simply teaches operations and discusses
some examples. I am planning to make more tutorials for BF that will show more
advanced stuff and tricks.

I am also planning to make some enchantments to BF, like a graphic interface.
You can see an example here (It is in Turkish, just press run)
[http://enginmercan.com/?p=32](http://enginmercan.com/?p=32)

